# Mv Guava



## falcs (Dec 4, 2009)

Good Evening.
Could anybody help me with information relating to the MV Guava a Lowestoft based trawler which was lost with all hands during the floods of 1953.
Tyhanks


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.

You will find some basic information on Miramar HERE.

And further information on a previous thread on this site HERE.


----------



## nickhume (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Brian,

I'm too looking for any information about the MV Guava (LT 73?), my grandfathers brother was onboard when the boat was lost, he was 16 years old.

Have you found any information since starting your search?

Regards,

Nick


----------



## D & H (May 30, 2010)

falcs said:


> Good Evening.
> Could anybody help me with information relating to the MV Guava a Lowestoft based trawler which was lost with all hands during the floods of 1953.
> Tyhanks


Hi,

Check out "The Lowestoft Journal" website and under Features (LH side) you will find "Nostalgia". Click this and read the report "Missing the boat saved his life".

Should give you info including list of the crew. Both my husband and I know some the families who lost thier menfolk in this disaster as we both come from Lowestoft Fishing Families.


----------



## D & H (May 30, 2010)

nickhume said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> I'm too looking for any information about the MV Guava (LT 73?), my grandfathers brother was onboard when the boat was lost, he was 16 years old.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Check out "The Lowestoft Journal" website and under Features (LH side) you will find "Nostalgia". Click this and read the report "Missing the boat saved his life".

Should give you info including list of the crew. Both my husband and I know some the families who lost thier menfolk in this disaster as we both come from Lowestoft Fishing Families.

I think your grandfather's brother must have been Anthony Folkard - it was his first trip as a deckie learner.


----------

